
Rogue restaurant sites raise questions about YC-backed delivery service - aaronbrethorst
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/rogue-restaurant-sites-raise-questions-about-orderahead-the-y-combinator-backed-delivery-service/
======
anaskar
this is effectively what postmates did in the early days, which was to offer
delivery from places without delivery mechanisms, which inherently isn't
wrong. interesting approach to try and outrank the restaurants' own sites, if
they have them, and charging a delivery fee. clever but HUGE copyright
infringement and I can see why restaurants are upset.

reminds me when software companies in the 90s went to small businesses to
digitize their menus for free and then monetize any orders that came through
the site via email, fax, webform, or phone.

funny thing is, if they just went back to partnering with Philz after almost a
year of not, they'd make more (at least in the short to mid-term)

